# Droopy lip



## Mozie’s fur mum

Hi. I’m new to this forum. I think it is great to have all this feedback. My GSD has a hanging lip on his left side that came up a week now. It is red and blistering- not sure what it is or what to do. Anyone else encountered this? He is a healthy 2 year old. Otherwise no issues. He doesn’t appear to be in pain. When I tried to clean it, skin came off and left it bleeding. Since then, it has dried out with scabs. Help pls.


----------



## happyblond

lip fold pyoderma maybe...you could always give your vet a call I know its tough times but they could do a video call possibly.


----------



## Sunflowers

What did the vet say?


----------



## WNGD

Yup, seems like something I'd want my vet's opinion on first.


----------



## Mozie’s fur mum

Sunflowers said:


> What did the vet say?


They said nothing’s wrong. Lol. The left side was hanging and red.


----------



## Sunflowers

Really?
I would find another vet.


----------

